# Does Uber charge riders per mile only or what?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd assume per wait and amount of time would be added to the per mile charge as well. Here's the thing; a rider wanted to go to a place that's about a 15 minute ride, as we were getting closer she wanted to make a u-turn and asked me to go back to where I picked her up from (round trip). I was asking her to reroute on her app but her phone was dying on her. Did I get paid the right amount? Did Uber recognize the trip as a round trip via Waze or was Uber simply looking into the amount of time I was driving around the customer. The customer also wanted to stop by at a gas station to pick up cigarettes. I got paid $14 for a 36 minute ride. It's in the city so drives are slower than in the highways.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes they pay by the mile and by the minute. On the driver app you can look in account then waybill to see your rates.

If you look back at trip history then you should be able to see distance and time then make a simple calculation using the values in the waybill. Don't forget Uber will take their cut of 25% as well then you'll see how much you were paid.

Hope this helps.

If you're driving UberPool then the calculation is different, but basically you paid (a lesser amount) for time and distance no matter how many people are in your vehicle.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome to Uber newbie


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Welcome to Uber newbie


thanks


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Uber should charge riders something for going out of my way to pick them up. Some calls I get are like over 10 minutes away and I feel as if Uber should charge the rider something for going their way. It's not a one way ticket thing but 2 at least. What you guys think? Considering Uber is cheaper than cabs by at least 50%. Cabs charge $2 per mile, Uber only $1.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Uber should charge riders something for going out of my way to pick them up. Some calls I get are like over 10 minutes away and I feel as if Uber should charge the rider something for going their way. It's not a one way ticket thing but 2 at least. What you guys think? Considering Uber is cheaper than cabs by at least 50%. Cabs charge $2 per mile, Uber only $1.


They do this by way of surge. As a rider I've requested a ride then after nobody accepted the app said I can request again with an increased price. So what must of happen was they pinged everybody with 10-15 mins and when nobody accepted they put in a surge then I got an acceptance.

Btw this was for a trip in New York from Long Island to manhattan in XL and total fare was about $200.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'd assume per wait and amount of time would be added to the per mile charge as well. Here's the thing; a rider wanted to go to a place that's about a 15 minute ride, as we were getting closer she wanted to make a u-turn and asked me to go back to where I picked her up from (round trip). I was asking her to reroute on her app but her phone was dying on her. Did I get paid the right amount? Did Uber recognize the trip as a round trip via Waze or was Uber simply looking into the amount of time I was driving around the customer. The customer also wanted to stop by at a gas station to pick up cigarettes. I got paid $14 for a 36 minute ride. It's in the city so drives are slower than in the highways.


It's so nice to see that the 68 billion dollar company has invested so much in new driver training. I guess this works well for them, newbie drives around aimlessly picking up whatever they are given, for two to three weeks, before realizing they are losing money.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

In Pa. I get $1.10 a mile, $1.25 base fare, and .18 cents a minute.


----------

